# No medium?



## OGKushman (May 15, 2011)

lol thats right.

i decided to try some cheapy myco...wowza. Sure as heck worth posting.

Once i saw the roots go crazy i decided to change my flood timers and clean the table with a rez change...If you notice in pics 1 and 2 the flood table is dry. The roots were browning because there was 3 hours between waterings (5 floods per day with one flood in mid night).  So i changed the timer to some random crazy schedule; see the pic below. :rofl: 


just thought i should post. pics are 4 days apart.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 15, 2011)

With your new schdule is their more watering per 24yr time period?


----------



## OGKushman (May 15, 2011)

yes i think it waters about 10 hours out of 24 now. it used to be 5 hrs in 24


----------



## kiksroks (May 27, 2011)

so myco huh? 

I assume more roots=more buds. Pretty clear evidence there of improved root growth. 

Google tells me this is a fungus that forms a symbiotic relationship with the host plant.

I wonder if it would benefit me to add it to my soil mix. Will it work with FF nutrients and soil? 

I'm a chopping this weekend and won't be doing anything indoor until fall but I have been continually improving my yields/quality and want to continue that.


----------



## Locked (May 27, 2011)

There is a guy over on cannetics growing his plants in the stuffing for stuffed animals and pillows....it is pretty cool. Looks like cotton.


----------



## ColoradoLady (May 30, 2011)

Mycorrhize is great stuff.  Using it for the first time this year.  Add it at root level when I repot.  The plants I've used it on are lusher and larger.


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 2, 2011)

kiksroks...Yes...by all means you can add it to your soil.  There are liquid Myco innoculants as well that you can water with to get it down into the root ball.  I would try it out, you'll be happy with the results.(yes on the FF nutes as well).

When you are making your soil (assuming your a soil grower) you can amend with Fox Farms Light Warrior to get myco into the soil.  This is not my preferred way as most places store the soil incorrectly and there is a good chance that anything that was alive at the time of bagging is no longer viable.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 14, 2011)

still using it, still getting awesome results 

Just thought I should do a small update.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 14, 2011)

You are using this in hydro?  I would like to give it a shot--your roots look great.  What other nutes are you using?  I tried the GH Organic line when it came out with my DWC, but didn't have any luck so gave the entire line to a buddy doing soil.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 15, 2011)

Im still using GH3, MagiCal, Mycos WP, and and some Liq Carbo Load for my veg cycle....i feel like im forgetting something else too....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful lush roots u gopt there. Kepper up.

7GE


----------



## OGKushman (May 3, 2022)

Look at them roots  flashback


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 3, 2022)

It's difficult to judge scale from the images. What are the dimensions of those rock wool cubes?


----------

